# Notebook Kühler - Kaufempfehlung [Wichtig]



## Muck97 (14. April 2013)

*Notebook Kühler - Kaufempfehlung [Wichtig]*

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche schon sei längerem einen Notebook Kühler bzw. ein Cooling Pad.
Bei mir geht die Temperatur nach 45 mins zocken schon auf bis zu 92 Grad hoch (laut Speedfan).
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar gute Teile empfehlen, super wäre wenn sie viel kühlen, und leise sind 
Ich hab mir schon 2 rausgesucht, da ich mich aber in dieser Kategorie so gar nicht auskenne bin ich nur nach dem Design und der Beschreibung gegangen. Falls es da besseres gibt, bitte posten  Danke ^^

1. Kühler: http://www.amazon.de/Notebook-Laptop...3334954&sr=1-7

2. Kühler: http://www.amazon.de/Aluminum-Anker...&qid=1365971202&sr=1-1&keywords=Anker+cooling

Vg

Muck97


----------



## Abductee (14. April 2013)

*AW: Notebook Kühler - Kaufempfehlung [Wichtig]*

15": CoolerMaster NotePalU2 38,1 cm Up to 17\'\': Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
17": Coolermaster NotePal U3 Notebook-Ständer mit 1-Port: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Muck97 (14. April 2013)

*AW: Notebook Kühler - Kaufempfehlung [Wichtig]*

Ok danke, brauche 15 Zoll  Ist von meinen auch eins zu gebrauchen, das Aluminium Gehäuse vom Anker hats mir angetan


----------



## phila_delphia (15. April 2013)

*AW: Notebook Kühler - Kaufempfehlung [Wichtig]*

Hallo!

Dein erster Link funktioniert für mich nicht.


Zu Notepal und Anker: Ich will kein Spielverderber sein. Ich hatte den Notepal U2 schon drei mal und an sich sind die auch wirklich gut (vor allem was die Höhe und den Winkel des Notebook angeht). Nur: Bei allen dreien hat nach 3-6 Monaten einer der Lüfter angefangen zu eiern und damit zu fiepen. Sehr unerträglich... Leider scheinen die Lüfter des Ankers von exakt der selben Bauart zu sein wie die des Notepal.

Ich würde vor diesem Huntergrund zu einem Enermax Aeolus raten: enermax aeolus premium - Google-Suche Ich habe ihn selbst unter meinem Notebook. Er ist sehr kräftig und produziert ein relativ tiefes - und damit für mein Empfinden angenehmes - Lüftergeräusch. Dafür ist der Kühler aber auch höher (besonders vorne).

Gruß

phila

P.S.: Bitte bedenke, dass das Coolingpad nur so viel bring wie du Lüftungsschlitze an der Unterseite Deiner Kiste hast  Die Große Hitze rührt in der Regel vor allem von einem Hitzestau unter der Abdeckung her. Ich habe für mich daher den Weg gewählt, den (abnehmbaren) Unterboden meines NB zu bearbeiten und habe ihm größere Lüftungsschlitze spendiert... Ich habe dazu die Eisengitter meines ausrangierten Notepal U2 verwendet: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...8-bessere-lueftung-fuer-das-clevo-p150hm.html Momentan habe ich nochmal eine andere Lösung... Dazu sollte ich wohl mal einen Thread erstellen...


----------



## Muck97 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Notebook Kühler - Kaufempfehlung [Wichtig]*

Ok danke für deine Beratung  Ich werde wahrscheinlich das Anker bestellen, weil mir das Aluminium Gehäuse so gut gefällt, und falls die Lüfter nach ein paar Monaten kaputt gehen, kann man sich doch bestimmt für ein paar Euro neue kaufen?

Ja bei mir ist großer Hitzestau unter dem Notebook :/ ich hoffe das kühlt ein laar grad runter.

Vg


----------



## Abductee (16. April 2013)

*AW: Notebook Kühler - Kaufempfehlung [Wichtig]*

Das Cooler Master Notepal ist auch aus Aluminum gefertigt.
Ich hab einen U2 und einen U3 in der Familie und ich kann von den Lüftern nichts schlechtes sagen.
Wobei der größte Kühleffekt meiner Meinung nach durch die erhöhte Position und der leichteren Luftansaugung zustande kommt.


----------



## phila_delphia (29. April 2013)

*AW: Notebook Kühler - Kaufempfehlung [Wichtig]*

Das U3 hat in der aktuellen Ausgabe von PCGH eine sehr gute Wertung erhalten.

Gruß

Phila

P.S.: Würde es mir - wegen des beschriebenen Problems - dennoch nicht mehr kaufen. Schade dass PCGH keinen Langzeittest macht...


----------

